# This American Life via Tesla TuneIn



## Tmo6 (Jul 3, 2018)

Has anyone been able to figure out how to listen to episodes of This American Life using TuneIn in your model 3? I can find many other podcasts, but not this one!?!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

not all podcasts are listed on tunein


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I prefer to stream podcasts from my iphone using the Overcast app. I believe they have an android app as well. I'm able to thumb 15 to 30 seconds back or forward with the left scroll wheel and also pause with the left scroll wheel. It works out well. With tune in, I believe the left scroll wheel will change to the next or previous track rather than scan through the same episode. Overcast definitely has This American Life along with most other podcasts you might want to listen to.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Does it save your place in a podcast on Tesla Tune-In if you log in with an account?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I have not tried this.


----------

